# Relay Controls



## Dominick (Apr 18, 2011)

So here is what im trying to do. Im dealing with a clean space which has 3 points of entry. The company is low on funds and cannot afford mag locks or any advanced system of that sort. What we are trying to achieve is a light siren combo. The customer would like strobes at each door on both sides of the wall as well as a siren. The purpose being to prevent more then one door being opened simultaneously. So this is where it gets tricky if one door opens all 6 strobes become energized no big deal basic door contacts and some cube relays but where im lost is if a second door opens the customer would like an audible alarm to sound. So i beat myself in the head all day trying to design a system which would perform to there request. I seem to be burnt out at this point. So just in case i was not clear 3 doors any of them open the strobes come on, in addition if any second door opens sirens go a blazing! Is this even possible without some type of monitoring system????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably easiest and best to get a PICO/Zelio or similar little micro PLC and get 'r dun. By the time you buy a bunch of relays, you already bought a micro PLC. They program right from the frontpanel, generally, and you don't need to bother with software and cables if you don't want to. Hell, we can write the routine for you in this thread, and you can just wire the inputs and outputs and copy the program into the PLC .


----------



## Dominick (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm. Well as of right now i have all the door contacts,horns,strobes and 16 cubes. I would like to make it work with what i have if possible. Originally i was just having the lights turn on then this morning they changed it up on me. I will be performing the same thing on two airlock chambers as well. I purchased 3 power panels and am using all dc equipment. It was simple haha till this damn alarm came into play.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, we can do it with relays. No sweat. I'll scribble something out here quick and scan it in....


----------



## Dominick (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow that would be great.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's what I come up with, if you insist on doing it with relays. Uses three 3-pole relays for three doors.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Why don't they just jack up the positive pressure on the room so they can tolerate two doors open at once? Or, am I making this too simple?


----------



## Dominick (Apr 18, 2011)

simple to me is lock two of the doors. Idk there very specific on what they want. If theres anything i learned doing pharmaceutical work is give them what they want


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you find the above drawing useful, please submit 20 dollars to the gay and lesbian alliance in Bob Badger's name.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just did kinda a similar deal for roll up doors, no horn or strobe though just indicators. I was gonna post a drawing but Marc beat me. 



MDShunk said:


> Probably easiest and best to get a PICO/Zelio or similar little micro PLC and get 'r dun.


We're thinking about making pico's (or someone's version of them) a truck stock item. They would save me a lot of messing around.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If you find the above drawing useful, please submit 20 dollars to the gay and lesbian alliance in Bob Badger's name.



You Funny.........:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A few years ago I started promoting the use of the megger as a handy troubleshooting tool. I'd like to think that I'm responsible for many electricians having purchased and used one. 

Going forward, I intend to promote the use of micro PLC's for simple projects like this, to get electricians used to PLC's and how powerful and useful they can be. Plus, it looks good on a resume.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I just did kinda a similar deal for roll up doors, no horn or strobe though just indicators. I was gonna post a drawing but marc beat me.


Some clean rooms have roll up doors for a forklift airlock/vestibule. I generally just interlock the doors so that only one can physically go up at a time, and the other won't go up until the first one is completely down.


----------



## Dominick (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah typically you will have magnetic locks so once a door is open the other two lock. Hopefully if there patent takes off they will be able to get siemens in there and do it up right. seems to me there investors are done contributing for now. Thanks again. Oo yeah my partner is old school and will do anything to stay away from any type of technology where i am the opposite!!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree smart relays with front panel programming is the way to go and learn. Also automation direct makes a click for around $70 with free software great for small projects or just learning.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Dominick said:


> So here is what im trying to do. Im dealing with a clean space which has 3 points of entry. The company is low on funds and cannot afford mag locks or any advanced system of that sort. What we are trying to achieve is a light siren combo. The customer would like strobes at each door on both sides of the wall as well as a siren. The purpose being to prevent more then one door being opened simultaneously. So this is where it gets tricky if one door opens all 6 strobes become energized no big deal basic door contacts and some cube relays but where im lost is if a second door opens the customer would like an audible alarm to sound. So i beat myself in the head all day trying to design a system which would perform to there request. I seem to be burnt out at this point. So just in case i was not clear 3 doors any of them open the strobes come on, in addition if any second door opens sirens go a blazing! Is this even possible without some type of monitoring system????


If you set n.o. Limit switches on the doors that are energized by your relays for the lights, when those doors or door is opened that limit switch will close sending a signal to an alarm. you'd want to wire these limit switches in parallel. Make sense? You'll be energizing your limit switches with the same control circuit that fires your lights.ooooooh wait wait. If you did it this way you'd need three seperate alarms.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Zombie thread.


----------



## mr_electrician (Aug 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Probably easiest and best to get a PICO/Zelio or similar little micro PLC and get 'r dun. By the time you buy a bunch of relays, you already bought a micro PLC. They program right from the frontpanel, generally, and you don't need to bother with software and cables if you don't want to. Hell, we can write the routine for you in this thread, and you can just wire the inputs and outputs and copy the program into the PLC .


My thoughts exactly. Very affordable units!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

K2500 said:


> Zombie thread.


Yeah, no kidding. The OP has never logged on again since that one post 2-1/2 years ago.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

MD Shunk is right. Similar but a little shined up.

http://www.wadeinstruments.com/images/3_Doors_Open_Alarm.jpg


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

wdestar said:


> MD Shunk is right. Similar but a little shined up.
> 
> http://www.wadeinstruments.com/images/3_Doors_Open_Alarm.jpg


What ever happened to shunk anyway? He's never on anymore, he was very knowledgeable.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*Detex Door prop alarms*

Already been done for you. They fit in a foursquare box. 


http://dsigo.com/products/es411/


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> What ever happened to shunk anyway? He's never on anymore, he was very knowledgeable.


He IS very knowledgeable... he's not dead.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

wdestar said:


> He IS very knowledgeable... he's not dead.


Are you sure? Haven't seen hyde nor hair from him round here in months.


----------

